# How to find work in SA



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

I've just joined this forum follwing an internet search.

I would like to ask a quertion if I may.

I've been looking for a job in SA for about 2 years and have never had a success. The employment agencies have all said that I will have no chance because I will never get a work permit - I have no family living in SA and consequently any application for a work permit would be denied so no companies will consider my application.

I am a UK chartered accountant with 15 years experience and am at the Finance director / CFO level. I currently live / work in Switzerland.

Does anyone have any advice for me - or do you know any agencies that could help me?

Thanks

Mark

PS - I've been visiting SA for over 10 years (2 or 3 times a year as a tourist) as I'm a wildlife photographer who pays for his hobby by being a CA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Google National scarce Skills list za, you will see that they are desperate
for Financial and audit managers at Municipal level.
Then go to Employment Equity Act and Amendments and download the Employment Equity Act

Now before anyone can hire you or even give you a work permit,they have to hire one of the following CA's
All SA Citizens,first choice is a Black Disabled female,then a Black Disabled Man then a Black Female Then a Black Male, then a Disabled coloured Female, Disabled Coloured male etc etc... through about 20 choices till they finally come to a white able male.
Now if there are none of the above available or suitably qualified you will then be given a chance.
See if there are short term contracts available till someone wants you badly enough, no company is going to go through all that hassle for someone they dont know.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

True Daxk very True!!!!

Even i tried for job for few months... but no success.. finally i have applied for US visa...

My case was bit better.. as company knew me..as worked there for 2 years.. but still they were not able to provide all documents as needed.. Though they were very much interested...

But Top management is handled by some people.. I dont want to comment abt them... Every one is intelligent enough 

Best of luck for job search Mark!!!!

Cheers
Anu


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Waffle-butt said:


> I've just joined this forum follwing an internet search.
> 
> I would like to ask a quertion if I may.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I have actually been contacted by a number of people to help them find work, and yes, it is extremely difficult. Unelss you have an edge, like one of my clients who spoke Russian, you will no dbout be at this for a while *BUT* perseverance does pay off. Try contacting companies directly instead of gonig through agencies. And re-look at yourself, your CV etc. - what's your egde? 

Love your hobby by the way, would love to do something like that. However I am sure you know pics like that are well sought after in this coutrny and the USA? You could make a forune just on that!

All the best!
Michele


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Daxk - been following your posts on S.A. Read your one post where you were defending yourself on the fact that you are NOT BITTER towards S.A. I am a fellow citizen myself and I have a good laugh on your posts for the simple reason that they are so true and few people understand the ridiculous nature of my country, having said that I really do love my country. Unfortunaltey stating the true facts on S.A. can come across as one being bitter, but listen up all ye non South Africans. . . it's fact and not bitterness!!! Black people do get first opportunities, criminals even have more rights than victims, only a South African can feel safe in S.A. It's the only country where if a criminal is pointing a gun at you that you can not shoot first otherwise YOU will be charged with murder - self defense is virtually done away with here. This country is beyond ridiculous, it's as weird as Alice in Wonderland, but I LOVE IT!


----------



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

I do speak french and have 15 years corporate finance / banking experience. So far it hasn't got me any where. I'm also applying for senior positions (Finance director level) but again no joy whatsoever. I was thinking of contacting an immigration consultant for help regarding work permits - do you think it would do any good?


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Any reason why South Africa? You do realise that everthing Daxk has said is TRUE. I'm a fellow citizen and would like to assist you but I'm not sure if it's worth all the effort, it isn't great here if you're an expat. One really has to be brought up here in order to enjoy it in relaxation. If you're a tourist or expat then you will have to look carefully into the do's and dont's of S.A. Are you sure you have done this and have decided that this is for you?


----------



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

Chantal said:


> Any reason why South Africa? You do realise that everthing Daxk has said is TRUE. I'm a fellow citizen and would like to assist you but I'm not sure if it's worth all the effort, it isn't great here if you're an expat. One really has to be brought up here in order to enjoy it in relaxation. If you're a tourist or expat then you will have to look carefully into the do's and dont's of S.A. Are you sure you have done this and have decided that this is for you?


Hi Chantal,

I've got SA in my blood having first visited 10 years ago. I have many friends in JHB/CT and have been visiting several times a year since my first visit. I've probably spent over 6 months in SA over the years in total. I was also brought up in the Middle East so SA doesn't scare me - though I'm not that arrogant to ignore the dangers. I've had my fair share of scary moments when I was a child to make me pretty street wise.

I would move to SA tomorrow if I could find a job. I've got friends on the ground trying to help but so far no luck. Not one of my friends is a recruitment consultant - I know lots of wildlife photographers though. I'm at what you could call the end of the road / end of my tether - I've getting sick of banging my head against a brick wall.

Anyone know of any agencies that might have vacancies where they would entertain applications from well qualified/experienced foreigners? I always thought SA would welcome well qualified people who wanted to settle in SA - fresh blood and all that - how far from the truth its turned out to be.

You won't find a more obessed individual when it comes to being committed to moving to SA should the opportunity be there.

Hope this gets the message across a bit better.....

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

*Waffle-butt*

Nice to hear that there are people out there that understand S.A. it really is a great place. My cousin owns a web site I think you should tap into called 'Job Portal', have you tried it? I can always ask him to priorotise your situation for you. You really need to send me your email address, I have connections in the Government, might cost you a small fee but you'll only have to pay AFTER you get your work visa, who knows, it could even be done for free. However if you would like, you could send me your c.v. and I could then send it to all my clients in my outlook address folder as there are over 1000 contacts there.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Lets see, how many people actually run businesses on here helping people to move to SA?
Chantal has a brother who has a website,Michelle is happy to help with a very good idea about doing the running around,there's a Paula in there somewhere too.
Bovine rebel was trying to convince his Korean GF that SA was safe...

I have no axe to grind,in fact its better for me the more people and skills go to SA, but I dont care wether they do or dont..
who else can say the same? That you have nil business or personal gain from posting on here?
That helping someone you interact with from here will cost them Zero!


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Daxk - I most certainly don't run a business from here and most certainly have nothing to gain except that what goes around comes around. The more people I assist the more I am assisted and a better person I become. It is sad that you don't understand this. In any case, is this forum not to assist people? If you don't care wether they do or don't, and in general I get the impression that you just don't care then please explain to me what are you doing on this thread?


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if my previous reply went through so I'll try again. Daxk. . . I don't run a business from here, I don't need to. I did however obtain a liquor license for a story that I won't bore you with. This license cost me R3,000.00 extra to get the ball rolling with contacts of mine as they were doing me favours that they were not permitted to do, but because it's S.A. it can be done. But then due to the crime rate you only pay on delivery, hence I swapped money for the license. Certainly NOT money THEN the license, you'll never see the guy again. I like to assist people where I can, I believe that the same will be done for me one day, in any case I enjoy the feeling of helping someone out and it makes me a better person, sorry to get the impression that you don't understand this. So you don't care? Please let me know what you are doing on this thread if you don't care? People who don't care can be dangerous for those that need assistance.


----------



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

Chantal said:


> Nice to hear that there are people out there that understand S.A. it really is a great place. My cousin owns a web site I think you should tap into called 'Job Portal', have you tried it? I can always ask him to priorotise your situation for you. You really need to send me your email address, I have connections in the Government, might cost you a small fee but you'll only have to pay AFTER you get your work visa, who knows, it could even be done for free. However if you would like, you could send me your c.v. and I could then send it to all my clients in my outlook address folder as there are over 1000 contacts there.


Hello, again!

My email is "[email protected]". Any help would be much appreciated. When you send me an email I'll send you my CV - how's that.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Lets see, how many people actually run businesses on here helping people to move to SA?
> Chantal has a brother who has a website,Michelle is happy to help with a very good idea about doing the running around,there's a Paula in there somewhere too.
> Bovine rebel was trying to convince his Korean GF that SA was safe...
> 
> ...



IMO this is a very defeatist / cynical attitude. How come you don't care if skilled foreigners want to contribute to your country in a positive way. Its shouldn't be about personal gain - I'm someone who has skills, money and energy and I want to live in SA. I have many friends / contacts in SA who are negative about SA but I also have many who are not. Its about time that SAfers started being positive about what SA can achieve if everyone trys to work together.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

OK,Badly Phrased.
I dont Care=It does not affect me, I have nothing to gain by any comment or advice I may give.
I think I also said that would be better if they did go to SA?
And if I was gaining financially, would it make my bias suspect?
Cynical?? Absolutely.
Defeatist? How close are you to giving up trying to work there?


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Daxk - are you currently living in S.A? Have you ever lived in S.A? Are you you a S.A. citizen?


----------



## Waffle-butt (Jul 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Defeatist? How close are you to giving up trying to work there?


To be honest - very close - even though its some thing I really want to do, I am not prepared to wait for ever on this "dream".


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Chantal said:


> Daxk - are you currently living in S.A? Have you ever lived in S.A? Are you you a S.A. citizen?


No,I moved to Ireland 3 years ago after the Armed robbers returned to show me what they would do to my then 5 yo daughter if i testified.
I lived there for 54 years.
Yes I am. 
Am I in touch with SA, yes, every day, I still have business and family interests there.
Thank you, Skype.
What does all of the above have to do with my comments?


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm trying to get a better understanding as to the tone of your posts. I have read a couple where you are very pro S.A. and then some where you are very anti S.A. and it always helps to understand the person a bit better when one understands their past experiences. I'm sorry to hear about yours. I will be more compassionate towards your views in future.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Chantal, once again, being critical of what is being done to SA is not the same as criticising SA.
You are following exactly what I posted about.
Because I b$tch and moan about corruption, greed, stupidity and arrogance by its leaders It has NOTHING to do with how I feel about the Country and the other 99% of the population.
Why is that such a difficult position to understand?

As to your compassion, thank you, not needed.

two Hi-jacking attemps, a mugging with a knife, Burgalaries etc before the armed Robbery and attempted rape of my wife did NOT force me to leave.

AA would not and did not affect me, BEE would have increased my Business size and profitability.

What made me leave was the fact that the Judicial system could not protect my child, not then, and not since.

And any criticism, within SA (and outside of it) of its Govt, for which I had voted, was seen as racism.

So,if you and others see my negativity and realistic comments about SA and living in SA as being anti-SA, kindly stop.
I am anti- incompetence, stupidity,arrogance and greed.


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

So you are negative about S.A. - I rest my case!!!


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I will be employed to work in JHB but my husband will also like to find a job there. He is a trained Volleyball coach, so can anyone let me know if he can work in any International School or school as coach?

Thanks!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Make sure your were "previously disadvantaged" - SA is on a road to nowhere.... 
Zimbabwe in 5-20 years.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Oceanluv, google crawford College and American international school za.
however,unless your hubby is a SA or you have work permits /perm res it aint going to happen.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Easiest way for you to have job here is o create one . 
Start for e.g. your own consulting business that provides services to Ex Pats from e.g. 

Switzerland/EU in SA on the net, then once it is established you can move your offices/base wherever you choose to be and enjoy your hobby too.

If you have enough contacts that wants to visit SA, we could maybe discuss things since your hobby is photography and Wildlife ...Interested? 

Then on the other hand my son with education and excellent experience is in London UK for a while now trying to get a job desperately. 

Lots of jobs are advertised , yet nothing materializing. In some ways it is as slow as in Africa in responding or should I say "not responding"..? 

I guess it is the same all over, not only SA .


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

gkloken said:


> Easiest way for you to have job here is o create one .
> Start for e.g. your own consulting business that provides services to Ex Pats from e.g.
> 
> Switzerland/EU in SA on the net, then once it is established you can move your offices/base wherever you choose to be and enjoy your hobby too.
> ...


Remember that if you happen to be born white you will suffer at the hands of AA and BEE


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Please elaborate on your comment?

My son is in UK, looking to work in UK not in Africa, so it could not be related to his situation neither does it apply to internet businesses, nor to my businesses?


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Oceanluv, google crawford College and American international school za.
> however,unless your hubby is a SA or you have work permits /perm res it aint going to happen.


Oh, but can he set up his own company to provide coaching service? If he holds a dependant pass can he register a company in SA?

We will be reaching Joburg next month.


----------



## RogerTEFL (Sep 24, 2008)

Ouch, all this admin pretty much just freaks me out... visas and work permits and all that stuff. Why shouldn't someone born on the Earth be able to walk all around it? National borders are such rubbish. Protecting imaginary communities.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Any one can register a company in South Africa visa or no visa .


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

RogerTEFL said:


> Ouch, all this admin pretty much just freaks me out... visas and work permits and all that stuff. Why shouldn't someone born on the Earth be able to walk all around it? National borders are such rubbish. Protecting imaginary communities.


If you are complaining just get entangled in the intricate web of USA immigration In my experience it is the most confusing even for the people working there to say nothing about the lawyers dealing with it .


----------



## Teremok (Sep 28, 2008)

Apply for permanent residence as a retiree (there are no age restrictions), you have to prove you have a monthly income. I can not recall the amount but it isn’t much, renting out a house or apartment proves regular income and will suffice (providing its enough). Once you have residence you can apply for a work permit extension and obtain your ID number. You will have no problems securing a job with your qualifications. Do not get too hung up on BBE rules and regulations there is enough work at your level regardless of your skin colour. You will get a job once you are in the country.


----------

